# Congratulations X Hunter



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I see the VFAA indoor Championship scores are finally posted.

VFAA Indoor Championship 2009
Brad (X Hunter)
300 56 10 
300 60 13 
600 116 23 State Champion AMFS


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go Brad....that's back to back.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Congrats Brad...but you missed 4 x's...you suck:nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go Timmy also....he won BHFS with a 59 and 58 he got you Brad.....

But look at 3rd in FS.... Rick Stark is a barebow shooter....he doesn't usually shoot FS :doh:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys really had to pull it together sunday.... The 27's are good shafts but it seems thay are hit or miss... Shot some 60x rounds with em but if it aint 60 it 55-57 so im gonna go seet up my ole faitful 2315's and see how that works.. Hornet i got 3rd in the VFAA indoor last year I defend my VBA title this weekend

Once again thanks


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS X HUNTER!!!!​*
*No need for different arrows....just tack up a few CD's and shoot....that will help you center your shot with those 27's!!! :wink:*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Thanks guys really had to pull it together sunday.... The 27's are good shafts but it seems thay are hit or miss... Shot some 60x rounds with em but if it aint 60 it 55-57 so im gonna go seet up my ole faitful 2315's and see how that works.. Hornet i got 3rd in the VFAA indoor last year I defend my VBA title this weekend
> 
> Once again thanks


Oh yeah...it was the VBA last year :doh:

Well they both have a V and an A in them so it's close enough 

I am going for a new PB this weekend :wink: Vince said he was gonna let you have your glory....and not shoot.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice shooting Gentlemen... !!

:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS X HUNTER!!!!​*
> *No need for different arrows....just tack up a few CD's and shoot....that will help you center your shot with those 27's!!! :wink:*
> .


Well I need to take sock in some blank CD's cause these things are tuff for me to keep em constient but i got one more trick up my sleeve to make shoot but thats their last chance..... Now where ar those CD's??:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Congrats Brad...but you missed 4 x's...you suck:nyah:


He didn't want to show his good stuff untill the Nationals:wink:.Congrats to you Brad and all the other shooters.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Well I need to take sock in some blank CD's cause these things are tuff for me to keep em constient but i got one more trick up my sleeve to make shoot but thats their last chance..... Now where ar those CD's??:wink:


Speaking of CDs....anyone notice how there have been a lot of Va Boys in the finals or walking off with the cash at the past few

Spec has been in the finals once or twice....
I was in the finals at LAS.....
You won on the Hill....
Braden won at LAS....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Speaking of CDs....anyone notice how there have been a lot of Va Boys in the finals or walking off with the cash at the past few
> 
> Spec has been in the finals once or twice....
> I was in the finals at LAS.....
> ...


ouch that might leave a mark!!!:wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Brad. John Lewis said he was shooting next to you and that you were piling them in there.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> Congrats Brad. John Lewis said he was shooting next to you and that you were piling them in there.


Thanks Bob.... Hey i gotta tell ya for a Chewie John was killin more spots than i expected given his condition of lefthandedbowtechitus!!!!:zip::wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Thanks Bob.... Hey i gotta tell ya for a Chewie John was killin more spots than i expected given his condition of lefthandedbowtechitus!!!!:zip::wink:


That Bowtechitus is a very serious condition, accompany that with leftwingers and...

Guy talked me into shooting woth both eyes open the other day and I could believe how it raised my x count. Shot 4 and 5 x's consitantly for a few ends before we hung it up.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> That Bowtechitus is a very serious condition, accompany that with leftwingers and...
> 
> Guy talked me into shooting woth both eyes open the other day and I could believe how it raised my x count. Shot 4 and 5 x's consitantly for a few ends before we hung it up.


Both eyes open is a BIG help it allows you to gater more light and a deeper depth perception... Thats why I use a blinder cause i get double vision BAD due to a stigmatisim in my right eye it lets me keep both eyes wide open

Although a few PROs have told me the real sucess in archery and the key to pounding the center is to close both eyes tight and send a prayer with the arrow and its always a X:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Both eyes open is a BIG help it allows you to gater more light and a deeper depth perception... Thats why I use a blinder cause i get double vision BAD due to a stigmatisim in my right eye it lets me keep both eyes wide open
> 
> Although a few PROs have told me the real sucess in archery and the key to pounding the center is to close both eyes tight and send a prayer with the arrow and its always a X:wink:


Works for me (sometimes) :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Works for me (sometimes) :wink:


Im to skeered to try it:wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Both eyes open is a BIG help it allows you to gater more light and a deeper depth perception... Thats why I use a blinder cause i get double vision BAD due to a stigmatisim in my right eye it lets me keep both eyes wide open
> 
> Although a few PROs have told me the real sucess in archery and the key to pounding the center is to close both eyes tight and send a prayer with the arrow and its always a X:wink:


I was thinknig of you and your blinder. I can see the target great, my trouble in the pins almost disappear on me. I close one eye to line it up check my level and then open the left and my pins vanish like a demomcrat at confession. I can barely make out a pin hovering over the center of the 5 spot but to pick out a spot on a target is tough. I'm going to keep working on it and see what happens.
Might have to try to blinder deal.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> I was thinknig of you and your blinder. I can see the target great, my trouble in the pins almost disappear on me. I close one eye to line it up check my level and then open the left and my pins vanish like a demomcrat at confession. I can barely make out a pin hovering over the center of the 5 spot but to pick out a spot on a target is tough. I'm going to keep working on it and see what happens.
> Might have to try to blinder deal.


Sounds like you might be better of with the both eyes closed and a prayer deal:tongue: Really though the Blinder helped me out alot on both 3D(yep I said it i used to be a Chewie) and spots


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Sounds like you might be better of with the both eyes closed and a prayer deal:tongue: Really though the Blinder helped me out alot on both 3D(yep I said it i used to be a Chewie) and spots


Where'd you get the blinder?

Yea, I remember shooting a few 3D's with ya. Course, you were usually behind me on the stakes and ahead of me on the score card.:embara:
Hate that you left 3D with the sour taste of the one guy generally finishing ahead of you--even though us regulars knew what was up.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> Where'd you get the blinder?
> 
> Yea, I remember shooting a few 3D's with ya. Course, you were usually behind me on the stakes and ahead of me on the score card.:embara:
> Hate that you left 3D with the sour taste of the one guy generally finishing ahead of you--even though us regulars knew what was up.:wink:



I know Rusty has a few in up at his shop pick one up and try it its worth that if you dont like i'll take it off your hands

Oh well water under the bridge....


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Brad.

Good outlook on the situation. Like I said though, bunch of us knew what was going on (not to take away from his ability at the same time though).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bo Bob said:


> I was thinknig of you and your blinder. I can see the target great, my trouble in the pins almost disappear on me. I close one eye to line it up check my level and then open the left and my pins vanish like a demomcrat at confession. I can barely make out a pin hovering over the center of the 5 spot but to pick out a spot on a target is tough. I'm going to keep working on it and see what happens.
> Might have to try to blinder deal.



Yep like Brad said....a blinder should "clear up" that issue for ya :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Brad you aint old enough to be used to be anything. So you shot a few 3D rounds So what! Thats why you missed those 3 X's. Stop telling us why and show us you are Spottie and go get them all.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Brad you aint old enough to be used to be anything.


Tell me about it. A few years back while shooting 3D I had to give him his bottle about 12 targets in. Dang kid was still beating me!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> Tell me about it. A few years back while shooting 3D I had to give him his bottle about 12 targets in. Dang kid was still beating me!


No way, he was just setting you up for the "I'm tired, will you carry my bow" question! :wink:


----------

